# welded gas pipe



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

welded gas pipe, 5psi pressure. what does test pressure need to be?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Depends on what code you use and the inspector. UPC 60 psi on welded pipe.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

IFGC 2009, Page 69: *406.4.1 Test Presure & 406.4.1 Test Duration*

This is all superseded by your local inspector's requirements. Check with the inspector.

I don't believe there to be any difference between testing welded pipe vs. threaded. The test is determined by the proposed working pressure of the system being tested.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

1.5 x proposed maximum working pressure, but not less than 3 psig.

In your case the minimum test pressure would be 7.5 psig. MINIMUM test pressure. 

If you shoot too much air in (if that is your test medium) your pressure will fluctuate with differences in air temp or sun/shade on the pipe.

I would test it at 8 psig. Unless the local yokel inspector says otherwise.......

Source: NFPA 54


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for the post. local inspector says, he dosnt require any diffrent of a test for welded rather then threaded. i could of sworn there was a diffrence.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had to use the 60 psi on several occasions. It looks like they started amending the requirement for welded pipe in @ '06 It was in the UPC and IFGC until about that point.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Random thought: Wouldn't helium be the ideal test gas as it is so much thinner than air that it would surely show up at any questionable joints?

Also, if you spray the joints with leak locator, the bubbles would be easy to see as they would start floating away :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Random thought: Wouldn't helium be the ideal test gas as it is so much thinner than air that it would surely show up at any questionable joints?
> 
> Also, if you spray the joints with leak locator, the bubbles would be easy to see as they would start floating away :laughing:


And if you start talking funny you know there is a bad leak...:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Here everything over 2 psi requires a 90 psi air test


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Up here I am pretty sure it is 60 psi for 24 hours


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

50 psi here.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

50 here too. I usually go 60 so I can lose 10lb searching for all my leaks :detective:


----------

